# Playboy to Sirius?



## luvdtv04 (Aug 20, 2005)

I read on www.dcrtv.com that Playboy Radio is moving to Sirius? This was the first I had heard about it. Anyone have any more details on this?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What's up with that? Watching T&A on the radidio has got to be less than fullfiling.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

XM dropped the show a few months back when no one wanted to pay extra for it. I had a subscription. It was interesting when Night Calls Live was on, but that was about it. Shows like Sexcetera and Sex Court were useless as audio feeds only of video content.

I hear the new version will feature more live talk shows with Hef doing a morning show. I'm assuming it will taped. I can't see a Night Owl like him doing Morning Drive time (EITHER coast).

The Sirius program will be free, but you have to call Sirius to turn it on (a way to keep innocent Red Staters from accidentally tuning in and being surprised)


----------



## luvdtv04 (Aug 20, 2005)

What an embarrassing phone call to make - "Hi, yes, I'd like you to activate Playboy on my Sirius receiver..." "You got it, PERVERT!" 

Hopefully we can do this online?


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

BobMurdoch said:


> The Sirius program will be free, but you have to call Sirius to turn it on (a way to keep innocent Red Staters from accidentally tuning in and being surprised)


I'm sure no 'blue staters' would have an issue.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Maybe, but around here in NJ we don't pass laws to ban EVERYONE from seeing anything that might offend the "delicate sensibilities" of those in power......

Try that in Cincinatti.......


----------

